# Quack Quack Quack



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Been working on a few duck calls and finally finished them out. I want to Thank @Wildthings for helping with how to do the labeling and giving me pointers to make it look like the labels are suspended in the finish. The Micro Set and Micro Sol are the ticket. 
The first set of pictures are BLM Burl stabilized and dyed green from @Mike1950 and Dogwood I believe I got from @SENC I think. This wood was a PITA too sand but well worth the time. The chatoyancy is deep and moves everywhere. Super, super tight grain. Second picture shows the labeling on the backside of the calls.









These 2 calls are Cherry [email protected]? and Carob from @barry richardson. I lost the curl but if you turn it you can pick it up in the light.



 

These 2 are Osage from @dbroswoods with a little sap wood. Thought about do a flame job but decided to let them turn that deep golden brown color.





The last call is some Spalted Beech but cant remember who I got it from but really nice wood with awesome spalting. Wish I had more.(hint hint)






All calls are available or willing to do some bartering for wood if anyone is interested. Inserts are all Echo Tone boards in Timber or Open Reed with either single or double reed. I got to learn how to make my own tone boards. These sound great but it is something that has eluded me to date.
As always open for C/C and appreciate feed back to make um better.
Thanks Rodney

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 10, 2015)

Good job all around! The "Big D" looks like it's engraved! Glad I could be of assistance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 10, 2015)

Great looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2015)

NICE calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 10, 2015)

Rodney - Pretty sure that beech came from me. I think I still have its brother and sister in the shop. Would you need it stabilized or do you do your own?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott I do my own now. You want to let those go? I believe families should stay together you know(for as long as possible anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks great....my favorite is the spalted one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 11, 2015)

Great looking set of calls!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2015)

Brother and sister have been located. They are more than happy to move to Texas for the sake of keeping the family together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 11, 2015)

let me know what I owe you Scott and I get things lined out on myside. Thank you
Rodney


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2015)

What size do you need ? If they can be trimmed to 1.75 x 1.75 I can put them in a small flat rate box. They are currently 1 7/8 x 1 7/8.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 11, 2015)

That will work for me Scott. 1.75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 11, 2015)

Man, these are all cool. The green BLM and the spalted ones are killer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

